# a funny vid



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

i saw this vid, i like it its a cool car in the hills.

watch-the-video

i hope you like it too  

pleaso note: it has bad sound so put the volume a bit up, and fullscreen is the best to.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i saw this vid, i like it its a cool car in the hills.watch-the-video
> 
> i hope you like it too
> 
> pleaso note: it has bad sound so put the volume a bit up, and fullscreen is the best to.


Ohhhh, that was soooooooooooo funny everone watch this!!!! you defiinetly need fullscreen!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i saw this vid, i like it its a cool car in the hills.watch-the-video
> 
> i hope you like it too
> 
> pleaso note: it has bad sound so put the volume a bit up, and fullscreen is the best to.


Ohhhh, you are an evil one. I know this video from just from the "cool car in the hills" part.

You won't fool me.  

However, everyone else should watch it, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.winterrowd.com/maze/


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> http://www.winterrowd.com/maze/


i,ve playd that game, you cant fool me on that one


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 16, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i saw this vid, i like it its a cool car in the hills.watch-the-video
> 
> i hope you like it too
> 
> pleaso note: it has bad sound so put the volume a bit up, and fullscreen is the best to.


Nice try, its an old joke for me.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

Hasn't that been posted on this forum a couple times before?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 16, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice try, its an old joke for me.


thank you, but when someone view it for the first time.. well i dont say anything for comming viewer  



> Hasn't that been posted on this forum a couple times before?


yes i tried it a couple of times before


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw that a very long time ago on a childrens channel during a commercial!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 16, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> I saw that a very long time ago on a childrens channel during a commercial!!


ye you told the story already... all the poor little children XD


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yes i tried it a couple of times before


So it was you all along...


----------

